# Official Off-Topic Thread



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ok now this is the Official Magic Fans Community Off-Topic Thread !


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

hey mods if you think this thread would be good for this teams page and you dont want to get alot of off-topic threads just make other OT threads get merged into this one.

:banana: :biggrin: stick this bad boy! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you going to stick it or no?

Up to you i think its a good idea but im not the mod here so its up to you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we dont even get that many ON topic posts here. . .


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ok then leave all the on topic threads and OT will threads get merged into this one


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We barely manage to get a game thread sometimes. I doubt we need an Off-Topic thread. I don't think we even have a mod to stick this. What's up with JNice? Why isn't his name red anymore? Did he step down?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

OT: *Article on Frannie*


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

YES, i wanted a OT thread on this board


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

gooooooooooooooooooooo magic


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

whats your guys fav type of shoes


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

or basketball


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

or basketball player lol


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

how many wins do you think we are going to get this year


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

if u could play one court with one b-ball player where and who would it be with


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

this thread could make us so much closer come on magic fans dont be shy TALK


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

whats your guys fav type of music and fav artist


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

for me its rap and 50 cent


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

theres two mods to stick this thread JNice and LoyalBull. we can become so much more closer here


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Two words: Post padding. Ok you could have made that all one post easily. Definatly not needed.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

ajballer said:


> YES, i wanted a OT thread on this board


I guess it's a nice addition.


> gooooooooooooooooooooo magic


Indeed we all are rooting for the Magic.


> whats your guys fav type of shoes


Nike Air Zoom LeBron III


> or basketball


Spalding NBA Dual Action Infusion3


> or basketball player lol


Tracy McGrady/ Dwight Howard/ Jameer Nelson


> how many wins do you think we are going to get this year


34


> if u could play one court with one b-ball player where and who would it be with


McGrady could probably show me a move or two.


> this thread could make us so much closer come on magic fans dont be shy TALK


Ok if you insist...


> whats your guys fav type of music and fav artist


Anything. I'll listen to anything. Hmm... Kanye West has been a favorite of mine lately.


> for me its rap and 50 cent


Note taken.


> theres two mods to stick this thread JNice and LoyalBull. we can become so much more closer here


JNice hasn't been around lately. LoyalBull is the Southeast Division community mod. He usually never comes around.


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> Two words: Post padding. Ok you could have made that all one post easily. Definatly not needed.


is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.

hey X-Factor y dont you become a mod ur often around and it seems like you know what ur talking about? how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakerfan8 said:


> is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.
> 
> hey X-Factor y dont you become a mod ur often around and it seems like you know what ur talking about? how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?


?????????????????....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lakerfan8 said:


> is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.
> 
> hey X-Factor y dont you become a mod ur often around and it seems like you know what ur talking about? how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?



To become a mod all you need to do is send me a 100 bucks. I can get you the address if need be.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

ya u would like that. it would be funny if it happed


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

lakerfan8 said:


> is post padding just writing a little in a post and doing a bunch of posts? i can see how that can be aggravating but i dont mind it.
> 
> hey X-Factor y dont you become a mod ur often around and it seems like you know what ur talking about? how do you become a mod? do you need a certain amont of rep? and how many rep points do you need to get 1 rep and do points do anything or is it just for fun?


I wouldn't mind being a mod. I'm on the site often enough, but I would only be an Assistant mod. I don't really know if there is a huge difference between an assistant mod and a regular one but...

And post padding is when you do a bunch of tiny post in a row, and to me it's just a waste of space, and scrolling down.




> To become a mod all you need to do is send me a 100 bucks. I can get you the address if need be.


I guess my money got lost in the mail! :curse:


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

ajballer said:


> for me its rap and 50 cent


g-unit is gay


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great thread.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Great thread.


Thank you for your contribution.


----------

